# Empêcher la recherche des bornes Wifi alentours ?



## GrayStorm (27 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je me demandais s'il y avait moyen d'empêcher mon macbook de continuellement faire des recherches de bornes wifi autour de lui ?

J'ai paramétré celle qui m'intéresse et je n'en veux pas d'autre et puis je me dis qu'ainsi j'aurais un petit peu plus d'autonomie ...


----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Avril 2010)

Salut à toi!

Tu fais :
1- ctrl + click sur ton WiFi
2- Préférences Réseaux
3- Décocher "demander à se connecter à de nouveaux réseaux"

Logiquement ça devrait le faire!


----------



## GrayStorm (27 Avril 2010)

Merci 

Je teste ça dès ce soir !


----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Avril 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Je teste ça dès ce soir !



De rien, tiens moi au courant si ça marche! Si c'est le cas, note le message, ça pourra resservir à certains.

Bonne continuation!


----------



## GrayStorm (27 Avril 2010)

Hum ça a pas l'air de fonctionner ... j'ai décoché l'option mais il continue à chercher des bornes.
J'ai désactivé/réactivé Airport mais c'est pareil.


----------



## Fmparis (27 Avril 2010)

Une fois que tu lui demandes de "ne pas se connecter à de nouveaux réseaux" et que tu sélectionne (additionne) ton réseau comme dans le carde "réseaux préférés" il va toujours se connecter directement sur ton réseaux à chaque fois. Quant au fait que tu peux voir les autres réseaux qui sont détectables ne signifie pas qu'il continue à les chercher en permanence... une fois qu'il se connecte au tien il n'y a plus de recherche. Si tu arrives à désactiver la recherche alors chaque fois que tu suspends ou arrêtes ton ordi et le ré-allumes après, il ne pourras pas se connecter à nouveau (même pas  ton réseau!) ... car pour se connecter il faut que d'abord qu'il cherche. D'ailleurs tu peux observer très bien quand tu actives le AirPort que la petite engrenage tourne pour chercher mais quand il se connecte l'engrenage s'arrête... donc une fois connecté il ne cherche plus !


----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Avril 2010)

Fmparis a dit:


> Une fois que tu lui demandes de "ne pas se connecter à de nouveaux réseaux" et que tu sélectionne (additionne) ton réseau comme dans le carde "réseaux préférés" il va toujours se connecter directement sur ton réseaux à chaque fois. Quant au fait que tu peux voir les autres réseaux qui sont détectables ne signifie pas qu'il continue à les chercher en permanence... une fois qu'il se connecte au tien il n'y a plus de recherche. Si tu arrives à désactiver la recherche alors chaque fois que tu suspends ou arrêtes ton ordi et le ré-allumes après, il ne pourras pas se connecter à nouveau (même pas  ton réseau!) ... car pour se connecter il faut que d'abord qu'il cherche. D'ailleurs tu peux observer très bien quand tu actives le AirPort que la petite engrenage tourne pour chercher mais quand il se connecte l'engrenage s'arrête... donc une fois connecté il ne cherche plus !



100% d'accord


----------



## GrayStorm (28 Avril 2010)

Je n'ai pas être pas fait les choses dans le bon ordre alors parce que l'ordi continue à chercher les bornes même après avoir décoché l'option.
Je referais l'opération ce soir en redémarrant la session.


----------

